# Verhaltensfrage zu Orfen



## Teichforum.info (15. Juli 2004)

Ich habe Goldorfen, Koi und Goldfische (alles Jungfische von ca. 10 cm) gemeinsam in 10 cmb-Teich. Wegen gründlicher Teichreinigung (abgepumpt, Entschlammung) sind jetzt alle Fische draußen. Ich überlege, ob ich wirklich alle 10 Goldorfen zurück in den Teich setzen soll. Sie erschrecken mit ihrem hektischen Fluchtverhalten nach jedem geschnappten Stick die anderen Fische und es ist schwierig sicher zu stellen, dass auch die scheuesten wenigstens 1 Stick pro Fütterung abbekommen.

Ganz auf sie verzichten möchte ich aber auch nicht: Ich liebe es, dass sie immer so flott unterwegs sind, Leben in die mir sonst zu trägen Goldies und Koi bringen und den Schwarm anführen ("Leitfisch"), die Teichoberfläche sauber halten, absinkendes Futter fressen usw.

Bringt es etwas, einfach nur zahlenmäßig weniger Orfen zu nehmen? Können die anderen ruhiger fressen und werden nicht mehr so stark zurückgedrängt, wenn nur noch 1, 2 oder 3 Orfen da sind?

Daher meine Frage: 
Wer hat Goldies und/oder Koi zusammen mit 1-3 Orfen? Können dann die Goldy/Koi in Ruhe fressen, ja werden vielleicht sogar zutraulich (ich lege keinen Wert auf Fressen aus der Hand, nur weniger Scheue)? 

Ich möchte es ungern ausprobieren, da ich ohne komplettes Teichleerpumpen die 1-3 Orfen nicht herausgefangen kriege, und so stressig wie es jetzt mit dem 10er-Schwarm ist, will ich es den anderen Fischen nicht länger zumuten.

Viele Grüße
Diana


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juli 2004)

Hallo Diana,

ich weiß ja nicht, ob sich Orfen auch mit Goldfischen vergesellschaften, aber Orfen sind ja Schwarmfische und schon aus diesem Grund solltest Du sie zu mindestens 6 Stück halten und dann kannste gleich alle 10 drinlassen. Aber ich meine, wir hätten ein ähnliches Thema erst neulich gehabt, da gings ums Futter - hast Du die Suchfunktion schon benutzt?


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juli 2004)

Hallo Diana,

bei mir sind die Orfen genauso scheu.
Ob Du nun 6 oder 10 Stück hälst,das Verhalten wird sich dadurch nicht ändern.

Aber keine Bange, die anderen Fische bekommen genug Futter ab und werden sich mit Sicherheit irgendwann daran gewöhnen.
Zumindest bei mir ist es so...den anderen Fischen macht das hektische treiben nichts mehr aus.


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juli 2004)

bei mir haben sich die kois an die orfen gewöhnt. immo ist es so das die orfen aufpassen müssen das die noch genug ab bekommen.
den die koi bleiben oben während die orfen immer abtauchen und wenn sie dann wieder nach oben kommen ist schon alles weg


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juli 2004)

Hallo Diana,

ich habe 8 Goldorfen, 2 Koi und Goldfische (Shubunkins) und wenn es Futter gibt, geht es sehr hektisch zu aber es bekommt jeder was ab und keiner wird vom anderen verscheucht. Ich verteile das Futter etwas weitläufiger auf der Oberfläche, damit sich nicht alle an einer Stelle knubbeln. 

Ich denke auch, das sich die anderen Fische an das hektische Treiben der Goldorfen gewöhnen.

Da Du auch Goldfische hast, sei froh über die Orfen, die den Bestand einigermaßen in Schach halten, wenn der Nachwuchs kommt.

Gruß Anja


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschliessen:
In meinem Teich befinden sich 10 Goldorfen und 4 Blauorfen. Ich hab sie auch mit Goldfischen, Shubunkins u.ä. vergesellschaftet... 
Bei der Fütterung drehen die Orfen ein bisschen durch, aber dass sich dadurch andere Fische gestört fühlen, konnte ich bisher noch nicht beobachten 
Eher im Gegenteil: Anfangs wurden die Goldies durch die Hektik wohl etwas aufgeschreckt, aber die haben sich mittlerweile gut daran gewöhnt... Denen scheint es egal zu sein; sie fressen ungestört und eifrig 
Und das ganze ging auch recht schnell; den Teich gibts erst seit ca 10-12 Wochen... 

Achja... Ich hab mir nach meinen ersten Beobachtungen auch angewöhnt das Futter etwas breiter zu streuen! Mittlerweile fressen die Goldis im Vordergrund und die Orfen flitzen weiter hinten bzw am linken Rand hin und her  8) 

Viele Grüße
Stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen

Ich wollte kurz von dem Ergebnis berichten: 5 Orfen kamen zurück in den Teich (diesmal durch die Art ihrer schwarzen Markierungen individuell für mich unterscheidbar, jede mit Namen getauft).

Kurz vorher kamen noch einige Baby-Koi dazu, so dass jetzt zahlenmäßig die Orfen weit unterliegen. Nun scheinen sie sich an dem Schwarm zu orientieren, zeigen weniger Fluchtverhalten (kann eine Verhaltensänderung mit den Wasserbedingungen zusammen hängen? Vor der Teichreinigung war die Wasserqualität schlechter) und der Schwarm bleibt - ANDERS als vorher und nicht nur bei der Fütterung - schön brav geschlossen dicht unter der Wasseroberfläche.

Heute habe ich mal wieder meine Ameisenkolonie geplündert und Ameisenpuppen verfüttert. Dabei habe ich zum ERSTEN Mal Handfütterung versucht (vorher immer nur Futter breitwürfig reingeworfen): die heißbegehrten Puppen bleiben ja an so schön den feuchten Fingern kleben. 

Es ist verblüffend aber wahr: Beim ersten Versuch heute haben mir auf Anhieb fast alle Koi (und Goldfische) an den Fingern genuckelt!! Und das, obwohl sie heute schon 2x gefüttert worden sind. Das das mit der Fütterung aus der Hand sooo leicht ist und so schnell funktioniert, hätte ich nicht für möglich gehalten, zumal bei erst kürzlich gekauften, 8 - 15 cm großen Baby-Koi und kleinen Junggoldfischen wenige Tage nach der Einsetzung in ein neues Becken.

Im Nachhinein bin ich froh, 5 Orfen behalten zu haben. Übrigens sind die 5 viel alleine im Teich unterwegs und scheinen sich nur bei "Bedrohung" (Mensch oder Tier erscheint am Teichrand) zum Schwarm zusammen zu schließen. Dabei ist meine größte (12 cm), "3-Püntchen", die "mutigste".

Ihr habt recht, die anderen Fische lassen sich - zumindestens wenn sie in der Überzahl über wenige Orfen sind - nicht mehr beeindrucken - und fressen sogar von einem Tag auf den anderen aus der Hand.

Mal eine Erfolgsgeschichte.

Euch allen noch viel Spass mit euren Teichen und Fischindividuen.

Liebe Grüße
eine glückliche Diana


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

Mein Teich besteht seit Mai letzten Jahres, bestückt mit 6 Goldfischen(15 cm) 2 Shubunkins(10-15 cm) 5 Goldorfen(10 cm) und 1 Koi(10 cm). Ich wusste, dass die Fische wachsen würden, aber dass sie in einem Jahr so schnell wachsen würden, hätte ich nie gedacht. Der aktuelle Stand: die Goldfische und Shubunkins haben jetzt 20-25 cm und Jugend, die Goldorfen 25 cm, der Koi 30 cm. Die Goldorfen wachsen so schnell wie die Koi und können 50 cm gross werden. Die Goldorfen sollten also nicht unterschätzt werden in punkto Überbesatz


----------

